# Mite drop after OAV treatment - pics



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

Did third treatment on my hives yeasterday, counted 159 mite drop on the board, . This oav treatment is a long process it seems


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm thinking 4 treatments each a week apart. and see how the drop is after the 4th round.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

It is a long process. Especially when you never lose brood. I usually do 4 treatments six days apart when I plan right. Just started Sunday. Tried to check the drop today but got home to late. Check into the OA/glycerin mixture on blue shop cloths. I'm thinking of trying that.


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

Larry,
Exactly what was you fall treatment schedule?
I know the recommended treatment schedule is 4x in 21 days in the fall. Did you do that.
The reason I ask, this winter has been mild for my site. Brood all winter so far.
If you did the 4x21 I'm gonna hit my hives hard asap with oav.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm some embarrassed to admit that this was my first treatment. We've had a fairly mild winter here also but no idea as to what the brood status was over winter.


----------



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

I also have not done the treatments of 4x in 21 days , more like every 2 weeks. Did a sugar roll on the big hive and had a 4 mite count


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

Mild weather has my counts high. I just lost a hive, tested at 5.6%. They were fine in fall. As numbers rose I treated again last month. I'm also seeing very low pollen stores due to continued use raising brood, a problem I'll have to correct quickly if they are to make it through.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

2nd OAV treatment yesterday. Checked the bottom board today. Considerable difference. First treatment had several hundred dead mites on the bottom board I gave up counting at 200. Today I counted 46 dead mites. I'll check the bottom board again tomorrow to see what's going on.

mite drop2-2160595 by lmmiers, on Flickr

mite drop-2160591 by lmmiers, on Flickr
Saw a few more SHB larva this time around. I plan to go inside the hive this weekend and install beetle traps.

Still bringing in pollen.
pollen1-2160603 by lmmiers, on Flickr


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

In my experience drops tend to start small and climb dramatically after a few days. Checking after 24 hours is pretty much meaningless.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

I'd planned on checking the board a couple more times. If it's in I pull it and have a look anytime I mess with the hive.


----------



## Wetsu151 (Apr 20, 2016)

Treated 2nd round 8 days later and drop count went up to over 300, will treat again in a week. Friend of mine had his hive abscond due to mites, we had treated them once a couple weeks ago but I guess it was too late. The sugar roll indicated 14 mites before we started treating that hive


----------



## Gman (Jun 1, 2013)

One hive had mite over load 3 mediums .I treated every 4 Days for 7 treatments . This got the mites under control and the Hive thrived for a great honey crop. If you have brood hatching every day waiting for 6 or 7 days is a lot of mites hatching. This is what i did after reading other posts that said they were doing every 3 days during heavy brood hatching . i split the difference and went for 4 days


----------

